# Can't get Canon MP530 to work over network



## bauhsoj (Aug 26, 2008)

A PC on our network is doing printer sharing with a Canon MP530. I can get all the Windows PCs to print off it but I can't get our Mac to do so. Our one Mac user has to unfortunately email everything to someone else to print it for her. Would like to solve that problem.

I already tried downloading and installing drivers for the printer but still don't allow it over the network.

Any ideas? Ask anything if you need it to help us out.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 26, 2008)

What are your Windows PCs using, XP or Vista? 

Did you ever put Bonjour for Windows on the PCs?

Is the PC sharing the printer have a software firewall turned on?

Did you ever install the MP530 Drivers on the Mac?

Did you ever read the hint Printing to a printer on a Windows XP PC from a Mac running 10.4.x to maybe get an idea on how to print to it?


----------

